# Why i sold my TT



## lankmur (Jan 4, 2007)

Firstly the tt is a great car but if you want a sports car you need to look elsewhere, or maybe wait for a tt-rs. The news of a diesel completely devalues the brand but money talks and loads will sell, just look at the porsche cayenne.
I now have an A5 for main use and a TVRT350c to give me what no current tt ever could. TVR stats are 350hp, 1200kgs, 0-60 4.5 secs, 0-100 in 9.5secs and supercar looks and interior.
I realise now that with a tt i was only just pretending.


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck with your TVR, there is no doubt that it's a better performance car but the reliability sucks and it costs a lot more to own and run than a TT.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

lankmur said:


> Firstly the tt is a great car but if you want a sports car you need to look elsewhere, or maybe wait for a tt-rs. The news of a diesel completely devalues the brand but money talks and loads will sell, just look at the porsche cayenne.


What a complete load of twaddle about diesel devaluing the brand - I suggest you look at Audi's recent history of winning in diesel at le Mans, look at the R8 diesel variant and maybe consider why putting a diesel into a Mk II TT devalues the Audi brand? Or even the TT brand? The Cayenne is no comparable example either in my view - Porsche didn't suddenly decide to make a diesel 911, they developed a (fugly IMO but nowt to do with the diesel engine!) new variant car for them.

Fair enough if you don't find the TT fast enough but don't start slagging off the brand or model all out - it is nothing like a TVR but also I wouldn't want to do 25K miles a year in a TVR and don't want the hassle of running two cars. The 2.0T meets all the requirements for me - but maybe I don't want to drive with my pants on fire every day! 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree with him to an extent, the diesel will devaule the range IF it sells in large numbers.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I love TVRs but although very fast your find owners are scared of them breaking and also taking corners.

You always have to be careful making sure the engine is warmed up etc as its fragile, also servicing costs and intervals mean its not an everyday car.

Build quality is poor as always with TVR and the smell of glue never dissapears. And as for "supercar interior" sorry mate but the knobs on a supercar dont fall off :wink:

If I raced a TVR on the bends a wise TVR driver would back off (unless it Jason Plato) especially if road conditions are not bone dry.

Also glass fibre and crashing dont go together - so there are a lot of saftey concerns.

As a weekend car - cant beat it.

The word "Sports" car - well I would like to see your definition, I guarentee it will be different from everyone elses as there is not def-facto standard definition for a sports car or for that matter a supercar.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

lankmur said:


> Firstly the tt is a great car but if you want a sports car you need to look elsewhere, or maybe wait for a tt-rs. The news of a diesel completely devalues the brand but money talks and loads will sell, just look at the porsche cayenne.
> I now have an A5 for main use and a TVRT350c to give me what no current tt ever could. TVR stats are 350hp, 1200kgs, 0-60 4.5 secs, 0-100 in 9.5secs and supercar looks and interior.
> I realise now that with a tt i was only just pretending.


It doesn't take a genius to work out that the TT is not going to rival the dedicated sportscars such as the T350c / Exiges / GT3s but whatever diesel TT variants Audi releases doesn't take away that the TT MK2 in current 2.0T and 3.2 is a pretty good compromise between sports car and everyday runner.

And WTF is all this 'pretending' bullshit statement you're making anyway? You buy a TT maybe because people may not want compromises and something you can use every without things possibly breaking down. The Speedsix engine is not exactly the last word in reliabilty but I suppose you have an A5 but do you really need to beat people down with a stick??

Since you want to make unfair comparisons your T350C's performance is pretty lame compared to an Atom Supercharged 300 or Bugatti Veyron - both will lay waste to the TVR. And don't even get me started on what superbikes can do in comparison. 0-100 in 9.5secs is pish compared to a 5.5sec on most modern 1000cc bikes.

People here have the fiscal means to buy WTF they want so please respect that.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

LoTTie said:


> What a complete load of twaddle about diesel devaluing the brand


I have to say I agree with the OP that it does, Lottie.

Its not the fact that its a diesel per se. But the diesel model will be cheaper and to Joe Public who has no particular interest in a model specifics, they will just see a diesel TT as a TT. Cheaper TT's on the market will - I am sure - depress used TT prices overall, sadly.


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

sico said:


> As a weekend car - cant beat it.


Well if your under 60, and don't have a beard I suggest a Lotus Elise / Exige may be infinitely better. They even corner...

TVR, er no thanks...


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

sico said:


> Build quality is poor as always with TVR and the smell of glue never dissapears. And as for "supercar interior" sorry mate but the knobs on a supercar dont fall off :wink:


strictly speaking the knobs shouldn't be standing on the supercar in the first place :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Chippy_boy said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > What a complete load of twaddle about diesel devaluing the brand
> ...


But the diesel TT isn't cheaper as far as I can see? It does save on tax if you're a company car driver I admit, but I'm not sure that devalues the brand either. No one will move from say, a 320d to a TT-D - they are such different cars. :?


----------



## lankmur (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, such sensitivity!!!!. I'm not slagging off the car or it's owners. I fully defend my view that the diesel tt on offer de-values the tt brand. A diesel can be a fine engine with all that low-end torque so why didn't audi at least put a high performance diesel in the car.
The tt is not a sports car, in the same way a golf gti is not a sports car. I have owned a tt mk2 and while it was a very good car it was a very benign experinence.
I'm not going to argue about superbike v supercar because there is no comparison. 
Everytime i drive the TVR T350 it brings nothing but joy and excitement, if in doubt watch this.



 . 
I would argue that all exotic cars are inherently fragile.
The tt is a jack of all trades but a master of none.
I would suggest that any upset tt owners calm down and go for a drive in your reasonably fast, reasonably styled, reasonably priced but definitely not sports cars.
A tt is many things but don't ever pretend that it's a performance car.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't see why a diesel would devalue the current TT.The 150 BHP roadster and 190 2WD petrol didn't do any damage to the MKI so why should the diesel make any difference?So its not so "exclusive",bugger me, circa Â£30k is pretty exclusive I would think.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

lankmur said:


> Wow, such sensitivity!!!!. I'm not slagging off the car or it's owners. I fully defend my view that the diesel tt on offer de-values the tt brand. A diesel can be a fine engine with all that low-end torque so why didn't audi at least put a high performance diesel in the car.
> The tt is not a sports car, in the same way a golf gti is not a sports car. I have owned a tt mk2 and while it was a very good car it was a very benign experinence.
> I'm not going to argue about superbike v supercar because there is no comparison.
> Everytime i drive the TVR T350 it brings nothing but joy and excitement, if in doubt watch this.
> ...


Performance car now, last time it was sports car! Im not sure you could define any of them.

I would argue that all exotic cars are inherently fragile - Not true and you know it, not sure what you mean by "exotic" I take it you mean strikingly unusual and often very colorful and exciting? No sorry!

I know that the TVR is most unreliable in its class.

The TVR is also master of none, its only good feature is its straight line acceleration and speed, v-good but not a master of that. Its a peice of badly built, unreliable, expensive but goodlooking glassfibre with a powerful engine, thats all.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought the TVR was a Kit Car


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

LoTTie said:


> But the diesel TT isn't cheaper as far as I can see? It does save on tax if you're a company car driver I admit, but I'm not sure that devalues the brand either. No one will move from say, a 320d to a TT-D - they are such different cars. :?


Well, its Â£26k for a quattro, which is Â£5k less than the petrol version.

If it stays at Â£26k, I would agree it probably won't be a problem, but my fear is there will likely be a Â£21k non-quattro version coming along which would mean newly 2nd user TT MK2s in the upper Â£ teens. Very very bad.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

lankmur said:


> The tt is a jack of all trades but a master of none.
> I would suggest that any upset tt owners calm down and go for a drive in your reasonably fast, reasonably styled, reasonably priced but definitely not sports cars.
> A tt is many things but don't ever pretend that it's a performance car.


"Jack of all trades?" Sounds good to me.

"definitely not a sports car"? Now you are talking utter rubbish. Try telling that to your average Nissan Micra owner. Everything is relative and relative to the average car on the road, the TT is a superb sports car.

To suggest otherwise is just ridiculous. It would be no more ridiculous to suggest that your TVR is not a sports car because it is lame compared to a Westfield XTR2 or whatever. The TVR is clearly a sports car, as is the TT. They are just different, that's all.


----------



## lankmur (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm not going to get into a slagging match. 
no disrespect to tt owners, my opionion is just that. enjoy your cars, i certainly do mine.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

lankmur said:


> i'm not going to get into a slagging match.
> no disrespect to tt owners, my opionion is just that. enjoy your cars, i certainly do mine.


Fine. Do you accept that your TVR is less of a "sports car" than a Westfield XTR2? If you don't, then you are dreaming. If you do, then you must concede my point: "sports car" is a relative term and the TT certainly qualifies.


----------



## lankmur (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm not getting in to what's more or less of a sports car but i maintain that the tt is not in the category.
IMHO after owning a tt it IS NOT A SPORTS CAR.
That is just my opinion, if you believe that your tt is, then fair enough.
My definition of of a tt is a hot hatchback that looks like a coupe.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

lankmur said:


> i'm not getting in to what's more or less of a sports car but i maintain that the tt is not in the category.
> IMHO after owning a tt it IS NOT A SPORTS CAR.
> That is just my opinion, if you believe that your tt is, then fair enough.
> My definition of of a tt is a hot hatchback.


A hot hatch? Isnt a hot hatch a sports car, your comments are funny. :lol:

All I know is a TT is technologically superior to a TVR in everyway and you share your bodywork with a Robin Reliant and a Canoo.

In that case I guess a TVR is a kitcar for those who cant afford a proper sportscar.

A childhood dream:


----------



## lankmur (Jan 4, 2007)

eh no, hot hatch is a category and so is sports car. 
That would be a differentiation

Oh look!!!!!!! I finally found an audi tt SPORTS CAR.










A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

lankmur said:


> eh no, hot hatch is a category and so is sports car.
> That would be a differentiation.


I think your find your wrong, try google "hot hatch sports car", your find many reviews.

Sorry mate as I said your on thin ice, there is not de-faco definition. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Chippy_boy said:


> If it stays at Â£26k, I would agree it probably won't be a problem, but my fear is there will likely be a Â£21k non-quattro version coming along which would mean newly 2nd user TT MK2s in the upper Â£ teens. Very very bad.


No, that will be the 1.8T version.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Chippy_boy said:
> 
> 
> > If it stays at Â£26k, I would agree it probably won't be a problem, but my fear is there will likely be a Â£21k non-quattro version coming along which would mean newly 2nd user TT MK2s in the upper Â£ teens. Very very bad.
> ...


Yes, I forgot. That's really really really bad too. 3 reallies.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

lankmur said:


> eh no, hot hatch is a category and so is sports car.
> That would be a differentiation
> 
> Oh look!!!!!!! I finally found an audi tt SPORTS CAR.
> ...


Enjoy the panel gaps, they act as good storage. :lol:

A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be honest here and say I did look at buying a TVR but the reliability is just so poor and who actually owns TVR and where are they built as this seems to change quite regularly

I know my TT is not a super car and therefore does not attract super car prices but as you said it ticks all the boxes which sadly a TVR cant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I couldn't live with a TreVoR.
Up until recently they were built in the communist part of Blackpool weren't they?

I have to agree with the TT being sullied(not so much devalued) by the diesel.
Wouldnt make me sell the car though.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

lankmur said:


> Wow, such sensitivity!!!!. I'm not slagging off the car or it's owners. I fully defend my view that the diesel tt on offer de-values the tt brand. A diesel can be a fine engine with all that low-end torque so why didn't audi at least put a high performance diesel in the car.
> The tt is not a sports car, in the same way a golf gti is not a sports car. I have owned a tt mk2 and while it was a very good car it was a very benign experinence.
> I'm not going to argue about superbike v supercar because there is no comparison.
> Everytime i drive the TVR T350 it brings nothing but joy and excitement, if in doubt watch this.
> ...


Why don't you just fuck off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> lankmur said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, such sensitivity!!!!. I'm not slagging off the car or it's owners. I fully defend my view that the diesel tt on offer de-values the tt brand. A diesel can be a fine engine with all that low-end torque so why didn't audi at least put a high performance diesel in the car.
> ...


No BJ last night Martin?lol


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Have to laugh at this thread from a person who, in their first few posts, described his new TT as 'phenomenal'!! :roll:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

There is just no comparison between a TT and a TVR :?:

One is amazing looking and super stylish, has superb handling, quality build, excellent performance ... and the other is a TVR 

Sorry, but I would not thank you for a TVR. Ten years ago maybe I would have lusted after one, but the market has changed and I don't think the brand even carries the same cult status that it did in the past and the looks are a bit dated now.

The TT ticks so many boxes and there is no doubting its a superb "overall" package.

A TVR is just a manic driving experience and I would always be worried when it would break down next :?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

carly said:


> Have to laugh at this thread from a person who, in their first few posts, described his new TT as 'phenomenal'!! :roll:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

TVR's look like those "wooden" cars :lol:


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

In A&E departments they are reffered to as "life support vehicles" by the staff thats where many TVR owners end up (if they are lucky that is).


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you:

1. Like Real Ale
2. Have a beard
3. Wear jackets with elbow patches
4. Think Cilla Black is a bit of alright...

...If so, welcome to TVR ownership..


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

257andy said:


> Do you:
> 
> 1. Like Real Ale
> 2. Have a beard
> ...


5. Want to form friendships with RAC / AA technicians.
6. Like riding in recovery vehicles.
7. Like "working from home" a lot.

Describes my neighbour to a tee, until he got rid of his Cerbera.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

A TVR is a sports car. It may not be the best sports car in the world but it is a sportscar.

It's generally accepted that a sportscar is of a car that is built with the single purpose of driving pleasure in mind. This means a no compromise approach to the design that usually ends up with it having most of the mass of the car as close to the middle (be that mid engined or just well behind the front axle) and usually you end up with a 2 seater. That setup will give you much better handling than a normal coupe or hatchback.

A Lotus Elise is a pure sportscar, A TT is not. It just wasn't designed from the ground up to be one.

It's a great sporty coupe and I'd not get rid of mine for any TVR, but a sportscar in the true sense of the word it just aint. It doesn't handle in the same way a sportscar should either. It's just a good coupe that has good grip, feels nice to drive, is quite quick but ultimately lacks any of the driver involvement of a true sportscar.


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

TheNinj said:



> A TVR is a car. It may not be the best car in the world but it is a car.


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

TheNinj said:


> A TVR is a sports car. It may not be the best sports car in the world but it is a sportscar.
> 
> It's a great sporty coupe and I'd not get rid of mine for any TVR, but a sportscar in the true sense of the word it just aint. It doesn't handle in the same way a sportscar should either. It's just a good coupe that has good grip, feels nice to drive, is quite quick but ultimately lacks any of the driver involvement of a true sportscar.


If thats the case I don't want a sports car, I want a TT.

TVR's are shite....
looking, interior, crap wheels, ... you look a fat sweaty pleb in one, you look like you can't afford a Porsche 911, you also must have a very small knob.... oh and did i mention they don't work properly?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lets think whats the biggest thing Audi have done in motorsport in the last couple of years? Ah Le Mans I hear someone cry at the back . Now what fuel did those endurance cars run on , the moment the flag went down on the winner all Audi performance cars were bound to have a diesel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> TheNinj said:
> 
> 
> > A TVR is a sports car. It may not be the best sports car in the world but it is a sportscar.
> ...


Is there going to be a lynching today?

Sometimes i hate this Fu**ing forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

On looks alone there is no contest, and what is that purple thing in the car park!!


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

[/quote]

If thats the case I don't want a sports car, I want a TT.

TVR's are shite....
looking, interior, crap wheels, ... you look a fat sweaty pleb in one, you look like you can't afford a Porsche 911, you also must have a very small knob.... oh and did i mention they don't work properly?[/quote]

I agree.

Get a TT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TheNinj said:
> ...


What you saying NAN fella??? It aint that bad! :lol: 
All good fun. Hows the house?? you found anymore leaves a stray in ya garden??


----------



## Metaka (Jan 30, 2008)

Gotta love the balls to come on to a forum to tell us all were not driving a sports car :E

Its not if you "think" its a sports car, i think you will find Audi categorise it as a sports cars so therefore it IS one?

funny how people get so protective over cars  it is what were told it is by the manufacturer, you can think what you like but it wont change the facts.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

I think the point that has been made several times in this thread, is that the Audi TT is a "compromise" between a sports car and an everyday runner. It's sensible to say there are more cars out there worthy of the "Sports car" label but one which can be used as an everyday car and still have an impressive history? Debatable. Who knows what will happen when the diesel comes out. I'd have preferred it not to have as it will attract buyers that aren't really buying a TT for the right reasons. But I can't think of another car that has the same reputation as the TT being introduced to the diesel engine.

Are we really comparing the TT to a TVR though.........?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Stating the obvious here but Audi makes cars to generate profit, they will produce whatever they feel people will buy. A Â£26k diesel Q though not cheaper than the 2.0 fwd, is still more affordable in being cheaper to run and may have better residuals. As models become more affordable there's less barrier to more people buying them and depending on how the increased demand is handled may result in greater depreciation. Agree with Tosh the 1.8T is likely to have more of an effect. Another way to look at all this is there's more choice now.

As to the TVR debate, there's no comparison, they're completely different.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


Ive been out all day insepcting for possible damage.
And ive bought the first diesel TT to hit the uk.


----------



## djhogster (Dec 13, 2005)

lankmur said:


> Firstly the tt is a great car but if you want a sports car you need to look elsewhere, or maybe wait for a tt-rs. The news of a diesel completely devalues the brand but money talks and loads will sell, just look at the porsche cayenne.
> I now have an A5 for main use and a TVRT350c to give me what no current tt ever could. TVR stats are 350hp, 1200kgs, 0-60 4.5 secs, 0-100 in 9.5secs and supercar looks and interior.
> I realise now that with a tt i was only just pretending.


I had a 3.2 and found it to be one of the most well sorted cars I have ever and possibly will ever own.
To say its not a sportscar is a little stupid, what is it then? a family hatch? er.. NO. its a sports 2+2 Coupe and a bloody good one at that.

I fancied a little more power so now have an Rs4 it goes like stink, but certainly doesn't look half as good IMO

Put it like this my father was pleased when I got rid of the TT and turned up in the Rs4, 'about time you got a sensible car' how little he knows!! lol

I love the TT and have know doubt I will end up back in one before long.

As for the TVR.. Im sorry but I just couldnt risk it, yeah they are quick but thats when they work! and I would not want to be in one in any kind of RTA.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Metaka said:


> Gotta love the balls to come on to a forum to tell us all were not driving a sports car :E
> 
> Its not if you "think" its a sports car, i think you will find Audi categorise it as a sports cars so therefore it IS one?
> 
> funny how people get so protective over cars  it is what were told it is by the manufacturer, you can think what you like but it wont change the facts.


I've got a 3.2 DSG and I love it. It's a great car but I'm sorry, it is a not a sportscar. It's a coupe, albeit a good one.

Of course Audi would say it's a sportscar, it's called marketing!

In truth it's DNA is much closer to a VW Golf than a Lotus Elise or Porsche Boxster.

If you want to believe that your TT is a true sportscar thats ok. But if you've ever driven an Elise or a Boxster you'd understand that it doesn't come close in terms of handling and driving enjoyment.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

TheNinj said:


> if you've ever driven an Elise or a Boxster you'd understand that it doesn't come close in terms of handling and driving enjoyment.


I'm sorry, that is just such complete and utter BS.

They are *completely* different animals and set out to achieve totally different things. (And yes, I have driven all 3.)

They all have their pros and cons. The Boxster has fantastic balance and wonderful feel; the Elise is the most like a track car; the TT is the more "refined" of the 3.

But "enjoyment" to one person is horror to another. In fact of the 3, I like the TT the most - actually I *LOATHED* the Elise. Noisy, thrashy, unrefined gutless rubbish. A completely VILE car for everyday driving, imho. The Boxster is good, but it is like Â£15k more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Chippy_boy said:


> TheNinj said:
> 
> 
> > if you've ever driven an Elise or a Boxster you'd understand that it doesn't come close in terms of handling and driving enjoyment.
> ...


The interior in the boxter isn't very impressive to look at.
Never liked it.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Chippy_boy said:


> TheNinj said:
> 
> 
> > if you've ever driven an Elise or a Boxster you'd understand that it doesn't come close in terms of handling and driving enjoyment.
> ...


Each to his own of course.

So out of the 3 car you prefer the coupe not the sportscar.

I can see what you mean. I've had 2 Elises and you have a very good point in that 90% of the time they're a total pain to live with.

but it's that 10% of utter brilliance that sets a car like the elise apart, it's that 10% that is so far removed from anything else I've ever driven Including the Boxster S which I also owned, that it makes up for the 90% of pain and suffering.

That for me is the difference between a good coupe and a true sportscar. For me the TT is a compromise and for me a sportscar should be totally uncompromising. Having said that, I enjoy the TT more than I did the Boxster!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice TVR, would look good on RS4's


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so glad the OP sold his TT. It was wasted on him. Keep a look out for him fellow TT sport's car owners. He'll be the one hitching a ride home. My freind had a Griffith - it was the biggest pile of pooh on four wheels. The door used to auto-lock so he couldn't get in to drive home. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Boxter is shite, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Boxter is shite, sorry.


Porsche isn't. Dont beat yourself up about it.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Jeez, the TT Forum resembles the Cosa Nostra. Once you're in you're in and leaving is'nt an option [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont think all have said that. I've not. Just dont rate boxters.

TVRs not my cup of tea and id never buy one, but good luck to him.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

TheNinj said:


> A TVR is a sports car. It may not be the best sports car in the world but it is a sportscar.
> 
> It's generally accepted that a sportscar is of a car that is built with the single purpose of driving pleasure in mind. This means a no compromise approach to the design that usually ends up with it having most of the mass of the car as close to the middle (be that mid engined or just well behind the front axle) and usually you end up with a 2 seater. That setup will give you much better handling than a normal coupe or hatchback.
> 
> ...


Excellent TheNinj where did you get your definition of a "sports car", recon you made it up... :lol:

I Recon Elise is a drivers car not a sports car.


----------



## lankmur (Jan 4, 2007)

Well some strong opinions and fair enough. I didn't slate either the car or anyone who would purchase one. I just said it is not a sports car and having owned one it became quite boring after a while.
You can call a tvr what you want don't forget tt's have been know as hairdressers cars, a squashed vw beetle and my favorite a poor mans R8. A scan of this forum will also highlight it's many faults such as poor paint, sagging seats etc etc.
My point is that i got more from a TVR in 10 seconds than i did from a tt in a whole year.
I liked my tt it was a solid car and a good choice.
Whatever about TVR drivers being knobs but a quick look at some of the comments made and it's obvious some TT owners are clearly prick's.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

An automobile equipped for racing, especially an aerodynamically shaped one-passenger or two-passenger vehicle having a low center of gravity and steering and suspension designed for precise control at high speeds.
http://www.answers.com/topic/sports-car

sports car - a small low car with a high-powered engine; usually seats two persons
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/sports+car

A simple definition of a sports car is "a small low car with a high-powered engine, and generally seats two people". This is more or less a "textbook" definition but gives us an idea of what the public perceives to be a sports car. 
http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/2-11-2006-88657.asp

small fast car: a small car with a low centre of gravity designed for fast acceleration and for handling at high speeds
http://uk.encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861782396/sports_car.html

As a simple matter of definition, a sports car is generally thought to be a small low car with a high-powered engine that generally seats two persons. This â€œtextbookâ€ definition gives us an idea of what a sports car is, but there are differing perspectives.
http://sportscarlife.com/


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

lankmur said:


> Well some strong opinions and fair enough. I didn't slate either the car or anyone who would purchase one. I just said it is not a sports car and having owned one it became quite boring after a while.
> You can call a tvr what you want don't forget tt's have been know as hairdressers cars, a squashed vw beetle and my favorite a poor mans R8. A scan of this forum will also highlight it's many faults such as poor paint, sagging seats etc etc.
> My point is that i got more from a TVR in 10 seconds than i did from a tt in a whole year.
> I liked my tt it was a solid car and a good choice.
> Whatever about TVR drivers being knobs but a quick look at some of the comments made and it's obvious some TT owners are clearly prick's.


You need look no further than the pr*ck that started this debate!

Your comments are now boring as your comeback is so poor. At the end of the day your is such bad territory with a TVR (Trevor) there is no way you could win the argument.

It is just a glorified kit car which 99% of the members of this forum could afford but havent for many reasons, these include:

Glassfibre.
Unsafe.
Fast but uncontrollable.
Unrealiable.
Technologically un-advanced.
Poorly built with bits that fall off.

Owned by some Russian.

The build of a TVR Make our saggy seats look good!

Sorry you will never win the TVR argument as the car is flawed in so many ways, its only good quality is straight line speed.

Its fast mate but any peice of glassfibre with big unrealiable engine would be!

Now if your nice we might buy you an airbag for your Birthday!


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

You've got to hand it to some one to come onto a TT forum and say they've bought another car...especially a TVR; good luck to him.

I am prepared to get flamed here but I too do not believe the TT is a sports car, its just not driver focused enough. I've ordered the TTS but I view the purchase as a great everyday car, beautifully designed and built with very good performance. Its a Coupe.

The performance is easily a match for many pure sports cars like the Elise / Boxsters / S2000 (actually a 3.2 or S will be quicker with most drivers because of S-Tronic and Quattro) but the feedback is just not as good. The Mk2 TT is way better than the original, but (for example) the steering is still 'dead' compared to an Elise. But...

For an everyday car, the TT is superb. I've tried Elises as an everyday proposition and they do not cope well with a 35 mile commute to Manchester over the Pennines everyday! Horses for courses and all that...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im embarassed. Some of the comments are rather close to the knuckle and others are rude at best. :?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

257andy said:


> You've got to hand it to some one to come onto a TT forum and say they've bought another car...especially a TVR; good luck to him.
> 
> I am prepared to get flamed here but I too do not believe the TT is a sports car, its just not driver focused enough. I've ordered the TTS but I view the purchase as a great everyday car, beautifully designed and built with very good performance. Its a Coupe.
> 
> ...


Utter poppycock!

Using your logic...

The Elise isn't a pure sports car, it's not as driver focussed as the the Arial Atom...

My Mk2 TT is not a Coupe; it's a sports car.


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> 257andy said:
> 
> 
> > You've got to hand it to some one to come onto a TT forum and say they've bought another car...especially a TVR; good luck to him.
> ...


Don't be silly now!

I'm glad you think you do drive a sports car, all individuals opinion.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

257andy said:


> You've got to hand it to some one to come onto a TT forum and say they've bought another car...especially a TVR; good luck to him.
> 
> I am prepared to get flamed here but I too do not believe the TT is a sports car, its just not driver focused enough. I've ordered the TTS but I view the purchase as a great everyday car, beautifully designed and built with very good performance. Its a Coupe.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I bought my first TT over and above an S2000 - again, is that a "sports" car (I'm not getting into the argument!) but whether it is or not, the TT just copes better with everyday driving. If you need a car that copes with long trips, and mixed roads and doesn't do your head/back/life potential in when you need to drive down the M1 in the rain on a Friday afternoon for 200 miles but still has enough ooomph and fun to keep you entertained then I would endorse the TT everytime. If you want a car that you can take out and play with (although there are fewer and fewer places to do this now without heading to the track) then something Elise/TVR/Caterham - yes absolutely cracking fun. 

To be fair I don't think lankmur would endorse the TVR as a car for piling miles on in al sorts of conditions - or why would he have an A5 as well? :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Dont get to upset, look at the definition of sports car above.

Two seater - This means that Aston Martin and some Ferraris are not sports cars.

A fast two seater is the nearest your get to a proper definition of a sports car - ask yourself do you actually want a sports car?

however 500 links agree it is a sports car: 8)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=GGLR,GGLR:2006-01,GGLR:en&q="audi+tt+sports+car"#

_*Results 1 - 10 of about 539 for "audi tt sports car". (0.28 seconds)*_


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

You've hit the nail on the head with that while the TT may not be as 'driver focussed' as the likes of Lotus / Porsche, the TT ticks a lot of boxes if you want something that is quick, able to use everyday and something that is not going to make your ears bleed with cabin noise that you get with a lot of handbuilt sportscars.

I remember the good old days of commuting to work in my mk2 Elise everyday for 16miles. It was loud...bits could fall off anytime...fuel guage sometimes gave false readings...heater took ages to heat up...had to do gymnastics to get into the cabin... Yes the telepathic steering feel and handling was great but only when I was driving it when roads was quiet on a twisty road which was 10% of my overall driving. All this I could only live with for so long - I was only 25 at the time so could live with it. 5 years on I don't think I could go back to the same compromises.

At the end of the day, if you're happy with your choice - that's all it matters.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Perhaps this should be in the I / WE DONT GIVE A FUCK section as well as other peoples post of will we, wont we, what do think of cargo nets


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

syc23 said:


> You've hit the nail on the head with that while the TT may not be as 'driver focussed' as the likes of Lotus / Porsche, the TT ticks a lot of boxes if you want something that is quick, able to use everyday and something that is not going to make your ears bleed with cabin noise that you get with a lot of handbuilt sportscars.
> 
> I remember the good old days of commuting to work in my mk2 Elise everyday for 16miles. It was loud...bits could fall off anytime...fuel guage sometimes gave false readings...heater took ages to heat up...had to do gymnastics to get into the cabin... Yes the telepathic steering feel and handling was great but only when I was driving it when roads was quiet on a twisty road which was 10% of my overall driving. All this I could only live with for so long - I was only 25 at the time so could live with it. 5 years on I don't think I could go back to the same compromises.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you're happy with your choice - that's all it matters.


Very true.

Best fault I had on the Elise was arriving at my hotel in the Lakes and not being able to open the boot! The drive there was good though 

Also, I think most on this forum have the means to buy a Porsche over a TT, but another good factor for the TT is the badge. I wouldn't have a problem arriving to a clients in an Audi, I would a Cayman.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> 257andy said:
> 
> 
> > You've got to hand it to some one to come onto a TT forum and say they've bought another car...especially a TVR; good luck to him.
> ...


The Elise isn't a sports car but the Audi TT is?! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aww bless.

I'm glad that in your world you believe your TT is a sports car.

Actually, I believe My TT is a Supercar, no a Hypercar, no, it's like the Space Shuttle! It's definately NOT a nice looking 2+2 coupe thats based on a VW golf at all!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

TheNinj said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > 257andy said:
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TheNinj said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > 257andy said:
> ...


Always amazes me how people are unable to read plain bloody English and understand it. He was in fact being sarcastic, it's as clear as day. :roll:

Note the sentence 'Using your logic' that kind of gives it away. :?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

TheNinj said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > 257andy said:
> ...


Old TT was based on VW Golf, new TT has complteley different underpinnings -sorry you need to do some research before making comments.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

TheNinj said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > 257andy said:
> ...


If you read carefully, I was using the same logic as the original poster to _suggest _his definition was flawed. Now I understand that may be too subtle for you to grasp but I can't help you there.

And my car is not a 2+2 coupe because it's a Roadster and by Sico's carefully researched definitions (see above) and not based on your or my opinion, it is a Sports Car.

Thank you for indulging me :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> TheNinj said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


Clear as day, to some of us.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Leg said:


> TheNinj said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


Thanks Leg, I'm relieved there are people like your good self who appreciate the subtler arts of the English language. It's good to know my expensive university education wasn't a complete waste of money


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

I beg your pardon. I mis-read that line. My apologies.

But it still won't change the fact that any TT wether Mk1 OR Mk2, Coupe OR Roadster, Golf based or new chassis, will never really be considered a proper sportscar. It just won't.

I personally don't care if it isn't, it really makes no difference, I've had loads of sportscars and the TT I got now beats nearly all of em for everyday driving pleasure. But a sportscar it aint! No matter what Audi says in it's marketing, It just was never designed to be one. It's a Coupe or a Coupe thats had it's roof chopped off, the engine's in the wrong place, It's too heavy (especially MK1s) its mostly FWD (I know how haldex works before I get flamed) and it doesn't give the driver enough feedback.

Even the MK2 which is better dynamically than the Mk1 is only FWD unless you get the 3.2!

Sorry, thats the way I see it. I'm sorry if it offends the sensibilities of some.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

TheNinj said:


> I beg your pardon. I mis-read that line. My apologies.
> 
> But it still won't change the fact that any TT wether Mk1 OR Mk2, Coupe OR Roadster, Golf based or new chassis, will never really be considered a proper sportscar. It just won't.
> 
> ...


No offence fellah, just a friendly difference of opinion


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TheNinj said:


> Even the MK2 which is better dynamically than the Mk1 is only FWD unless you get the 3.2!


And the TTS and the STD, so does that makes those 3 models sports cars?


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> TheNinj said:
> 
> 
> > Even the MK2 which is better dynamically than the Mk1 is only FWD unless you get the 3.2!
> ...


No. No TT will ever be a sportscar.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry I can't take you seriously when you can't spell the town you reside in correctly.

Mines a sports car.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry I can't take you seriously when you can't spell the town you reside in correctly.
> 
> Mines a sports car.


Oh yeah! :lol:

You believe what you like. I'm not fooled by marketing hype.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What does 'sports' mean anyway?

Sports sweater..










Sports SUV..










Sports Swimwear..










Sporty Spice..










Sporty car..?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TheNinj said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I can't take you seriously when you can't spell the town you reside in correctly.
> ...


I thought Sheffield was marketed with 2 f's?


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

I wrote a small essay on this and appear to have been timed out when I came to post :evil:

In short, very funny thread - WGAF what other people think? Do you need others' opinion to validate your choice?

IMO public perception of the TT is probably coloured by the MK1 which was regarded in some quarters as more style over substance, golf in a frock etc. The MK11 is a widely regarded as a huge improvement in terms of being a "driver's car" (anyone got a definition for that one?!) but IMO is still a sporty (like a hatch back is sporty) car not a sports car. That is a perception - I'v enot tried to apply any definitions to it.

At the end of the day, I test drove a lot of cars (incl Elise, S2000, Z4 and 350Z) and I went for the TT because it ticks the boxes for what I need. It didn't give me the same rush as driving the S2k or the Elise but then I want to be able to live with the car day to day more easily. What does that say about me? Who cares, I'm off to do another perm so I have the cash to pay for it on Saturday!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

TheNinj said:


> I beg your pardon. I mis-read that line. My apologies.
> 
> But it still won't change the fact that any TT wether Mk1 OR Mk2, Coupe OR Roadster, Golf based or new chassis, will never really be considered a proper sportscar. It just won't.
> 
> ...


What is your definition of a sports car and what sportscars have you owned?

Also dont you have a MK1, not sure you can comment?

The MK2 is deffo better dynamically in every way than the MK1.

I know you will probably respond to this

"I have a MK2 or I have driven a MK2 or I had one for three months" but I recon you havent even driven one.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Just remind me,what is the definition of a sportscar ???? I'm somewhat confused by this thread.I've got a MKI and a MKII on order and I'm wondering whether or not I've got the right type of car.What I wanted was a good looking coupe that was reasonably fast,fairly good mpg,a good compromise between a comfortable ride and handling,and at a price that "I" thought was reasonable.The cars I dismissed were:
All diesels...
BMW coupe 320. 8.2secs 0-60 and some stupid system which switches off the engine when come to a halt.
BMW 325/330. Over my budget.
Porsche Cayman.Well over budget.
Z4 Coupe. Looks (Mainly) and price.
350Z. Too noisy,crap build and hard ride.
Lotus Elise. I don't do track days.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

sico said:


> TheNinj said:
> 
> 
> > I beg your pardon. I mis-read that line. My apologies.
> ...


I drove 4 different MK2s before buying my MK1. I think the MK2 is much more sportscar-like, but I still wouldn't call it a proper sportscar. The only reason I got a MK1 is 'cos I didn't want to pay nearly 30k for a TT!

My last 3 cars have been (in reversde order) S2 Elise 111S, Boxster S (986), S2 Elise ST.

before that I had a MK1 MR2, and a MK2 MR2. MK1 was the best.

All Mid engined, All 2 seat, All built from the ground up as sportscars. (although I'd argue tht the MK2 MR2 was not a very good one, it didn't handle properly!)

It's clear we have different ideas of what one should be so lets agree to disagree shall we?

Or shall we continue this argument by picking faults in our spelling and punctuation like grown ups?


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Just remind me,what is the definition of a sportscar ???? I'm somewhat confused by this thread.I've got a MKI and a MKII on order and I'm wondering whether or not I've got the right type of car.What I wanted was a good looking coupe that was reasonably fast,fairly good mpg,a good compromise between a comfortable ride and handling,and at a price that "I" thought was reasonable.The cars I dismissed were:
> All diesels...
> BMW coupe 320. 8.2secs 0-60 and some stupid system which switches off the engine when come to a halt.
> BMW 325/330. Over my budget.
> ...


You've got a good 2+2 sports Coupe.
You've ordered a really good 2+2 sports Coupe.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

That's what I thought. :lol:


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Can't a mod close this thread?! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw NAN earlier, putting a set of RS4's on a TVR.
[Christ is this mass-debate still going on] - any chance it can be moved to another area on the forum....

BORING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Just remind me,what is the definition of a sportscar ???? I'm somewhat confused by this thread.I've got a MKI and a MKII on order and I'm wondering whether or not I've got the right type of car.What I wanted was a good looking coupe that was reasonably fast,fairly good mpg,a good compromise between a comfortable ride and handling,and at a price that "I" thought was reasonable.The cars I dismissed were:
> All diesels...
> BMW coupe 320. 8.2secs 0-60 and some stupid system which switches off the engine when come to a halt.
> BMW 325/330. Over my budget.
> ...


You have made a good choice. You will note that the people who dismiss the TT (MK2) have not got one but will always claim to have "driven one".

The reason they havent got one is because they probably cannot afford one but they would never admit this or they have made another choice and of course will back it to the helm.

Check the reviews by real roadtesters to confirm how good the MK2 is, Fifth Gear (youtube) is a good start but WhatCar and other publications will give the same feedback.

It was the FithGear car of the year and picked up a few other title above its piers also.

The MKII is a completley different car from the MK1 it was built from the ground up and its not a bodyshell on a Old Golf Chassis.

I have had both, as you will see if you search my tag. I had a Mk1 for around 3 years.

As for the sportcar debate, no point - nobody knows what it means so ignore it - without defining what you are arguing about you cannot have an argument about it.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

More detail on the Diesel TT.

Those silly experienced motoring journo's - Look where they have poted the article. They need some training from TheNinj.. :lol:

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/sports-cars/ke506.html


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

sico said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > Just remind me,what is the definition of a sportscar ???? I'm somewhat confused by this thread.I've got a MKI and a MKII on order and I'm wondering whether or not I've got the right type of car.What I wanted was a good looking coupe that was reasonably fast,fairly good mpg,a good compromise between a comfortable ride and handling,and at a price that "I" thought was reasonable.The cars I dismissed were:
> ...


I couldn't afford a MK2.
I got rid of My Elise 'cos I wanted a Coupe to put a pram in the back so I could take out our 6 week old daughter when my wife has the sensible car. The TT was the best compromise, and is IMO the best coupe you can get.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> I saw NAN earlier, putting a set of RS4's on a TVR.
> [Christ is this mass-debate still going on] - any chance it can be moved to another area on the forum....
> 
> BORING!!!!!!!!!


I'd never have one Red.
Asbestosis from a car isn't funny.

Anyway, whats this thread about again?

Oh yeah.

3.2 every time.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I saw NAN earlier, putting a set of RS4's on a TVR.
> ...


I think the debate was 'Can a FWD car be called a sports car given that it is possible to order a Nissan Micra Sports and if so why dont any of the leading performance car manufacturers use FWD?'

I think that was it, riveting stuff either way! Cant wait to find out what happens at the end, popcorn anyone? I'm looking forward to anyone who owns a 997 coming along and commenting on the chappy who said the TT is the best coupe you can get myself. Or an owner of an M3, or an Aston, or a Lambo, or a Fezza, or an XK...... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


Nah, i'm watching terms of endearment on sky with a big box of hankies.
:wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Im on my sick bed, well I say bed when I should say sofa, watching Swedish Nuns go Wild in Bangcock, also with a big box of hankies, what a coincidence.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Debra Winger and Shirley Maclaine, hence the wink.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


I know, hence the coincidence. :wink:

It's a sports film eh!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I bet lankmur has got a box of hankies with his Trevor in the garage.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Redcar_TT said:


> I bet lankmur has got a box of hankies with his Trevor in the garage.


Yeah to mop up the oil leak :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

sico said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I bet lankmur has got a box of hankies with his Trevor in the garage.
> ...


 :lol: LOL :lol: LOL :lol: LOL :lol: LOL :lol: LOL :lol: LOL :lol:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Why are there people joining and posting on this forum that don't have anything good to say about the TT? I find it a little puzzling. It's a bit like a skunk walking into a pride of lions and saying "you guys stink"....

I'm all for listening to other's opinions. Everyone likes and dislikes different things. But telling us why you sold your TT??? Please!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

'cause the have shit all to do but be an internet tosser


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

leejgilb said:


> Why are there people joining and posting on this forum that don't have anything good to say about the TT? I find it a little puzzling. It's a bit like a skunk walking into a pride of lions and saying "you guys stink"....
> 
> I'm all for listening to other's opinions. Everyone likes and dislikes different things. But telling us why you sold your TT??? Please!


To be fair, he had a 2.0T FWD one, I think he was quite restrained in posting his views on it really. If he had been *totally *honest he could have really p1ssed you off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Leg said:


> leejgilb said:
> 
> 
> > Why are there people joining and posting on this forum that don't have anything good to say about the TT? I find it a little puzzling. It's a bit like a skunk walking into a pride of lions and saying "you guys stink"....
> ...


No go for it, quick , the news is on in a minute.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > leejgilb said:
> ...


Go for what?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The throat i find is normally the best one or the knackers


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Posting your views, F*** all rarely stops you.
Go for it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Far be it for me to state the bleedin obvious, but didnt I do just do precisely that? However, in the interests of communication, here it is again for the hard of reading...

To be fair, he had a 2.0T FWD one, I think he was quite restrained in posting his views on it really. If he had been *totally *honest he could have really p1ssed you off


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Oh, i read it.
But you obviously you have your view on the 2.0 and its obviously worse than his.
I was just wondering what your view actually was, or more to the point, your view taped to the back of his, if for arguments sake you were going to have a go at the car.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

robokn said:


> The throat i find is normally the best one or the knackers


Eyes, then a punch in the throat.
:wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lankmur said:


> Firstly the tt is a great car but if you want a sports car you need to look elsewhere, or maybe wait for a tt-rs. The news of a diesel completely devalues the brand but money talks and loads will sell, just look at the porsche cayenne.
> I now have an A5 for main use and a TVRT350c to give me what no current tt ever could. TVR stats are 350hp, 1200kgs, 0-60 4.5 secs, 0-100 in 9.5secs and supercar looks and interior.
> I realise now that with a tt i was only just pretending.


Take the lovely noise and a V8 out of a TVR and what are you left with?

Upside down Fiesta lights, an Ikea interior and chavvy colours...

I had a V8S for just three months before putting my sensible head on and buying a BMW Z1. I put 30000 miles on it and it cost me Â£1500... about as much as I spent on the TVR in that three months...

You can't beat quality...  :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Hmm, well I was actually commenting on the fact that buggerlugs here was upset at the OP and I feel the OP was quite restrained given that he could have gone to town on the FWD TT.

Whilst my views on FWD cars have been widely posted on this forum (i.e. I know they are shit) the point is that there was no reason to get upset, as the OP was being quite sensitive bearing in mind what he could have said.

As for taping it to the back of his, Ive been slagging the FWD TT off for well over a year, he is taping his view to the back of mine. I'll not be marked down as lacking imagination in my ability to insult others if you dont mind.

PS. 'FWD TT', the engine has nothing to do with it, I'm sure the quattro 2.0 will be fine and dandy, if overpriced.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Wow, brutal.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


I note a lack of FWD shite in your garage Grant, may I suggest you feel the same way?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Oh, after owning 5 TT's i'm pretty sure the inclusion of quattro on all the cars speaks volumes Rich.
And if the mk2 hadn't have had a 3.2 quattro, it wouldnt be on my drive.
Steering the drive chain of any car isnt the best option.

Rear wheel drive wouldv'e been a nice option, but Audi didnt design it that way did they?

Personally i couldn't live with the fwd version, but i think everyone on the mk2 forum knows that, as i've posted on the subject almost daily.

I could be cutting , i could be nasty about a car, but to me the people that own them have in some cases scrimped and saved to own the mk 2 in any form.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Amazing how most threads usually revert to the V6 / 2.0T debate.

People's views will always be polarized, some favouring the FWD (many motoring journalists and the majority of members on this forum). Others opt for the V6 with Q (those with an inferiority complex and small dicks) :wink:

Now, who will your typical TTS purchaser be? More to the point, who will buy the TDi?

I've no doubt the V6/FWD/TTS/TDi debate will feature here for as long as we can all be bothered posting. Long may that continue :!:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

hitchbloke said:


> Amazing how most threads usually revert to the V6 / 2.0T debate.
> 
> People's views will always be polarized, some favouring the FWD (many motoring journalists and the majority of members on this forum). Others opt for the V6 with Q (those with an inferiority complex and small dicks) :wink:
> 
> ...


Well I mentioned to Ed at APS about putting a V8 into a Mk1 TT...

He reckoned it could be done without any weight issue...

Now that throws the cat amongst the pigeons and it would be my ideal car.. :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im sure it will be nose heavy and not a match for a chipped TT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

[quote="hitchbloke". Others opt for the V6 with Q (those with an inferiority complex and small dicks) :wink:

[/quote]

Whats it like living in denial? :lol:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

It just so happens I'm seeking therapy for my insecurity :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

hitchbloke said:


> It just so happens I'm seeking therapy for my insecurity :wink:


Get a 3.2 then. :wink:

Im having therapy to come out of my shell.
Using the site for mine.
And its free. :lol:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Doubt I'll be getting another TT when I come to trade in. 4 month old daughter, already under pressure to replace it with A4 or the like. I'll hold out for as long as I can.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

3.2 A4?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank god you're only on the net, otherwise you'd be pulling each others hair out and splitting your nails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Thank god you're only on the net, otherwise you'd be pulling each others hair out and splitting your nails.


Fu** that.
Take em out with a good old swing of ye olde handbag.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Leg: Dude?! What the feck are you on?! Chill!


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

His majesty the right royal Clarkson..
2 mins and 23 secs..." Its a proper Sports car"....
And as far as i actually care about the comments of anyone that has posted so far it ends the argument.

Besides if you showed the average person on the street a picture of the MK2 TT they would almost to a man / woman say.." Sports Car" they wouldnt say "Coupe" and if the average man / woman can say who runs our country then if they say its a sports car...its a sports car no matter what the marketing guru`s say.
8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

leejgilb said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Chill? All I said was that the FWD TT was shit. I'm being downright complimentary compared to when I really get going. Dont even get me started on the virtues of Holland.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Raider said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5seNcqLqPkw
> 
> His majesty the right royal Clarkson..
> 2 mins and 23 secs..." Its a proper Sports car"....
> ...


Anyone who actually knows anything about cars (and who isn't obvioulsy fanatically TT biased like some here) would never say any TT is a real sportscar. That's like saying a Clio is a sportscar just because they do one with a V6 in the back. It still a hatchback, but faster!

I understand that if you've spent a lot of money on a car you would like people to think you were driving a real sportscar.

You can defend your position to the hilt, but if you turned up to a trackday with Elises, Exiges, Boxsters, Caterhams, Westfields, TVRs, 911s and the like, and proudly declared your Audi TT was a proper sportscar you'd be laughed off the track!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

TheNinj said:


> Raider said:
> 
> 
> > http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5seNcqLqPkw
> ...


Damn Clarkson and all those motoring journo's if only they listened to TheNinj! Jesus Raider stop quoting those guys we have TheNinj! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mind you he has got a MK1


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

So what you're saying then Ninj is that a sportscar is a trackday car.I doubt very much whether anybody with a TT actually bought one specificaly for track days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> So what you're saying then Ninj is that a sportscar is a trackday car.I doubt very much whether anybody with a TT actually bought one specificaly for track days.


Rebel did.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Parkers Guide

"The TT should, once again, be top of wish lists for people choosing a stylish sports coupe."

EVO Magazine lists the TT as a small Coupe

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cardata ... all_coupes

Still believe that it's a real sportscar?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Scooby-Doo said:


> So what you're saying then Ninj is that a sportscar is a trackday car.I doubt very much whether anybody with a TT actually bought one specificaly for track days.


It's pointless arguing with somebody who has no way of defending his position other than to keep shifting his criteria to suit his _own _definition. There is nothing that anybody can say, no amount of empirical or etymological evidence that can gainsay a man who just keeps repeating "Well I don't think it is a Sports Car".

And on that basis I say, enough :roll:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

http://www.fastestlaps.com/track7.html

Check entry 139 and those below it. Also before commenting look at the validity of the site and how it works.

Also you need to educate yourself a Coupe is a form of car therefore a Sports Coupe is a Sports car. Your contridicting yourself.


----------



## lankmur (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's time we all moved on. You're a bunch of lunatics!!!!!!! [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sico said:


> http://www.fastestlaps.com/track7.html
> 
> Check entry 139 and those below it. Also before commenting look at the validity of the site and how it works.
> 
> Also you need to educate yourself a Coupe is a form of car therefore a Sports Coupe is a Sports car. Your contridicting yourself.


Impressive!
only .3 of a second slower than a Porsche Gayman 2.7
and only 4 secs behind a Lambo Diablo GT!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

lankmur said:


> I think it's time we all moved on. You're a bunch of lunatics!!!!!!! [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


you whah, you whah, .......... you whah, you whah, you whah????


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

sico said:


> http://www.fastestlaps.com/track7.html
> 
> Check entry 139 and those below it. Also before commenting look at the validity of the site and how it works.
> 
> Also you need to educate yourself a Coupe is a form of car therefore a Sports Coupe is a Sports car. Your contridicting yourself.


:lol:

What you have there is a list of fast cars! I think you're confused between a fast car (a car that happens to be fast) and a sportscar (a category of car).

With that list as your argument the following you believe are sportscars?
BMW M3 
Audi RS4 (B7)
BMW M5
BMW M6 Cabrio
Mitsubishi Lancer EVO IX
Bentley Continental GT Speed
Audi S5
Audi RS4 Avant
Audi RS6 Plus (C5)
Maserati GranTurismo
Subaru Impreza WRX STi
Audi A4 3.2 FSI quattro
Audi RS4 Cabrio
Maserati 3200 GT
Renault Megane Sport F1-Team R26
Nissan 350Z (283bhp)
Ford Focus RS
Renault Clio V6 Mk II
Mini Mini Cooper S Works GP Kit
Mini Cooper S Clubman

And of course the TT. I could go on...

NONE of those could be described as sportscars. They're Coupes, GT's, Hatchbacks, Saloons, or Estate cars!

Let me ask you this:

Nissan 350Z, Coupe or Sportscar?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

TheNinj said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fastestlaps.com/track7.html
> ...


Im bored now, Im just humouring you.

You have already found an Evo article that called the TT a sports Coupe (Coupe being a car) proving yourself wrong! Others have pointed out comments by Mr Clarkson. We have shown websearch results and many other articles.

So if all these articles are wrong then I take it back and your right however, with the growing evidence I think its time to admit defeat mate. Your embarrising yourself.

Your saying Black is White and sticking to it, I cant change that but you need to review the data, its not good that you cant admit your wrong especially when you have proved it yourself.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Let me ask you this, why the f*** is this still argument rattling on?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

TheNinj said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fastestlaps.com/track7.html
> ...


Its odd that.
Having owned a bmw m6 if you check out autocar magazine they have the m6 down as a sports car.
Not a coupe.

So, maybe some coupes bridge the gap into sportscar territory and arent coupes but sports cars.










Not a sports car?
I beg to differ.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Photoshop


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Photoshop


 :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Definatly the fence was darker than that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

robokn said:


> Definatly the fence was darker than that :lol: :lol:


Took me ages to mirror the house into the car. :wink:

God i miss that car. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How can you miss it, its parked right out side the front of the house. :?


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh dear, Bit of a sore point this car category business isn't it.

[smiley=end.gif]

People get very upset about where their car is listed. Why do you even care if it's not a sportscar? It's still a brilliant car.

I have an Audi TT, I and many other people who may or may not frequent the Audi TT Fan Forums categorise it as a Coupe. Some even categorise it as sportscar, if they want to think that then good luck to them.

That argument aside, It's a great car, I love it.

shall we just leave it at that?

I'm assuming not...


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> How can you miss it, its parked right out side the front of the house. :?


last year mate. 

Truly was the best car i've ever owned, even with the car i bought since which cost me a hell of a lot more, if the gearbox wouldv'e shown some reliability i'd still have it.

Now bmw have their own version of the dsg i kinda feel the car was too far ahead of its time.
Same with the m5.

Bloody shame.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

TheNinj said:


> Oh dear, Bit of a sore point this car category business isn't it.
> 
> [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> ...


It's not a sore point. _You _are the sore point coming on to the Mk2 TT forum and spraying your verbal silage of ill-informed opinion as if it's fact. You are simply wrong and as long as you keep spouting you will continue to be wrong.


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> TheNinj said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, Bit of a sore point this car category business isn't it.
> ...


I think you just proved my point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

TheNinj said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > TheNinj said:
> ...


But you never answered mine. :wink:


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I agree with him to an extent, the diesel will devaule the range IF it sells in large numbers.


It doesnÂ´t break BMWÂ´s values to do that, so I donÂ´t see why the TT would have the problem.

C


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

TheNinj said:


> I think you just proved my point.


Wrong


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

CraigyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with him to an extent, the diesel will devaule the range IF it sells in large numbers.
> ...


I think Audis idea of putting a diesel in the R8 and TT is a good idea.

Theres nothing much wrong with the modern diesel engine. After all Audi proved that a diesel can win races (I was at Le Mans when it did), and winning races sells cars.

If they can make it sound as good as the V6 that will be another thing!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Not a great starting post I agree, however the great sweeping statements about TVR by people who have never owned one yet alone driven one are great.

I owned my T350 for a year and changed it due to family circumstances, In its time it never broke down and the dealer was brilliant. yes it does have some flaws but for pure driving experience it was just fantastic. The thing is these things are very expensive to run.

The two cars should should never be compared.

The next few years will be interesting with the amount of different diesel cars appear. A lotus dealer told me that Lotus are going to be introducing a diesel car...


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

Does this help sort anything?

*Results 1 - 10 of about 1,130 for tvr "piece of crap". (0.24 seconds) *


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

englandfan said:


> Does this help sort anything?
> 
> *Results 1 - 10 of about 1,130 for tvr "piece of crap". (0.24 seconds) *


No as the search result dont present what you might be implying they do.

Unless you werent and it was just a funny repost!

There are not 1130 articles stating the TVR is crap, I say that because the first one doesn't......


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

Just attemting to inject further humor to this banter. :wink:


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

englandfan said:


> Just attemting to inject further *humor* to this banter. :wink:


American or dyslexic? :wink:


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

A bit of clumsy fingers mixed with a dash of too much caffeine


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

:lol:


----------

